#  > Classificados >  > Classificados >  >  PTT e IP trânsito de qualidade. Para o PR, SC e RS links também links fulll

## kaarl

O que o cliente nota é qualidade!
Provedor não ganha ou perde clientes por alguns reais a mais ou a menos nos planos.

*Para o PR, SC e RS , ampla cobertura de links e transporte.

Para outras regiões, conexões PTT e trânsito de qualidade com operadoras de ótima performance*.

Oferecemos conexão aos PTT's, sempre equilibrando com link IP. Não adianta ter acesso ao PTT e não ter o conteúdo quando há instabilidade . O seu cliente não quer saber disto. 
Estamos focados no diferencial que o cliente percebe ::: QUALIDADE!

ONTEM e HOJE, 27 e 28 de abril/2020 muitos ficaram sem rotas internacionais porque a Operadora não estava entregando... Você compra de A e B, e as duas são uma saída só..... Adianta???
Somos especializados em montar backbones realmente eficientes, com performance diferenciada,na qual o cliente percebe qualidade.


*Quer construir seu backbone e interligar pontos, chegar a PTT's? Neste aspecto, podemos avaliar o atendimento a diversas regiões do Brasil.
Ligue, visite-nos. O caminho correto é sempre mais lucrativo*.

_Dias úteis das 9:30 às 18:30 - (41) 3151 0016 / (41) 9 99178289_
_Se nos enviar um e-mail com seu tel, pode ser celular, retornaremos. [email protected]_

----------

